# series wiring



## reeldeal67 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why I can series wire a dual voice coil and it stays at the same ohm load but if I series wire two single voice coils the ohm load doubles. Does "dual"
not actually mean dual?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Check this out: 

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=163


----------

